# Trade that we should do that involves Jason Kidd....



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dallas trades: 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
PF Alan Henderson (3.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 14.4 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (9.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 3.6 apg in 25.1 minutes) 

Dallas receives: 
SG Ron Mercer (9.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.3 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (9.3 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 21.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (10.4 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 25.4 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, +5.2 rpg, and -0.1 apg. 

New Jersey trades: 
SG Ron Mercer (9.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.3 apg in 35.3 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (9.3 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 21.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (10.4 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 25.4 minutes) 

New Jersey receives: 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
PF Alan Henderson (3.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 14.4 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (9.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 3.6 apg in 25.1 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: -2.4 ppg, -5.2 rpg, and +0.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED!

This would be the ideal trade in my opinion...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

From all accounts I've heard, we lack ball movement. This trade solves that. Plus it gets rid of Stack


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Not a good idea...Kidd is a 33 year old speedster with bad wheels and Mourning will NOT make it past febuary...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

this trade would be sick...but idk y New Jersey would do it....its nto that bad for them tho....


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Not a good idea...Kidd is a 33 year old speedster with bad wheels and Mourning will NOT make it past febuary...


That could be true, but honestly, what are we losing in this trade, although Terry has been good for us???


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

We could get better for Stack...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

what would you do with Stack if your not gonna package him for Kidd?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Not a good idea...Kidd is a 33 year old speedster with bad wheels and Mourning will NOT make it past febuary...


I agree.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> what would you do with Stack if your not gonna package him for Kidd?


Go Big...Chandler or Brown


Yeah it sounds funny but take a kid who needs a second chance and has everything to prove...in a situation where he doesnt have to score...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I want Tyson Chandler here


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I think Tyson Chandler would be awesome....I think hes getting a bad rap in Chicago...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

How is Tyson Chandler going to help this stagnant offense?

I would not mind having Chandler on the team but I think Jason Kidd would be more of what this team needs right now.

Jason Kidd makes good things happen. He pushes the ball, he gets the ball to guys in good positions, he could help kick start our offense. He also happens to be an excellent defender.

He is expensive and he is aging. So the question is, do we want to try and win the championship this year and for the next couple or do we want to let this team grow together more slowly.

Personally I don't think this team can win the championship. Maybe the same set of players next year could make a run but we are still missing something this year.

The trade proposed here is a good one if Mourning is truly not affected by the Kidney. If he just needs some healing time for some aches and pains than maybe. We would have to have an extensive physical on all these guys.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Kidd is 31, not 33.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Now that Alonzo is gone, I don't see us trading for Kidd

Unless it's Kidd/Filler for Terry/Henderson. Then we have a hole at PF..Tyson Chandler?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> How is Tyson Chandler going to help this stagnant offense?
> 
> I would not mind having Chandler on the team but I think Jason Kidd would be more of what this team needs right now.
> ...


this offense aint stagnent...


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys need to get Kidd. He's exactly what you need. I think he's showing that he'll be back from his injury just fine.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> You guys need to get Kidd. He's exactly what you need. I think he's showing that he'll be back from his injury just fine.


depends on what it would cost...


----------

